# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Koi 126 cm di Indonesia

## adepe

iseng browsing nemu ini :

http://www.koifarm.blogspot.com/
-------------
KOLEKSI KHUSUS

Setelah belasan tahun memelihara dan memijahkan KOI dari Indukan Impor, sang teman telah berhasil memiliki koleksi koleksi yang dianggap spesial. Dari Koleksi koleksi yang dianggap special tersebut juga masih dibaginya dengan koleksi khusus yang hingga kini masih berada di kolam tanah atau berada di empang. Koleksi khusus tersebut antara lain anakan *KOI turunan Indukan Impor yang berukuran 126 cm*.
-----------------

126cm?  ada yg pernah menyaksikan? 
atau owner-nya member juga di forum ini?
mantap banget kali liatnya ya... :: 

***
sorry om moderator, saya gak tau mesti ditaro di thread mana topik ini...
jadinya disini dulu deh... kalo salah, minta tolong dipindahin (or kalo gak bermutu, didelete juga gpp)
***

regards,

----------


## arungtasik

Gimana nih Om Datta. Kayaknya perlu nengok, jangan-jangan grass carp juga   ::  . 

Katanya, mau dibawa ikut kontes di Jepang.   ::  .. Berarti aturan tidak boleh memasukkan koi dari luar ke Jepang gak berlaku untuk pemilik "koi raksasa" ini yak....

----------


## dattairadian

hmm.. mungkin juga sih koi om Tom, apalagi jika memang merupakan koleksi yang sudah "lama"... tapi memang lebih enak jika melihat langsung ya...  ::  

bawa ke Jepang?? Naaa kalo ini saya benar2 sangat meragukan!!!  ::

----------


## hankoi

Why not bos Datta ?  ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Pengurusan izin, biaya dan resiko P Han...
On my 2nd thought, saya jadi ragu juga akan kebenaran ukuran koi tsb..

----------


## koifishlover

iya pak... saya pernah ke tempat yg ada di blog itu gambarnya....
dia sih bilangnya ada koi yg segede itu di empang, n mau di ikutkan kontes ke jepun dgn ambisi mendapa gelar jumbo koi... gak tau jg deh gimana.... :P

----------


## PutNus

> iya pak... saya pernah ke tempat yg ada di blog itu gambarnya....
> dia sih bilangnya ada koi yg segede itu di empang, n mau di ikutkan kontes ke jepun dgn ambisi mendapa gelar jumbo koi... gak tau jg deh gimana.... :P


kepada sayapun begitu ceritranya...tapi kita sama enggak lihat ikannya ya Pak

----------


## koifishlover

> Originally Posted by koifishlover
> 
> iya pak... saya pernah ke tempat yg ada di blog itu gambarnya....
> dia sih bilangnya ada koi yg segede itu di empang, n mau di ikutkan kontes ke jepun dgn ambisi mendapa gelar jumbo koi... gak tau jg deh gimana.... :P
> 
> 
> kepada sayapun begitu ceritranya...tapi kita sama enggak lihat ikannya ya Pak


ember pak.... :P

----------


## prasasto

ikutan nimbrung pak!!!

saya baru menggemari koi..

dr blog yg ada kan menyatakan bahwa mereka breeder..

ada yg tau kualitas ikan dr farm mereka?

terimakasih infonya..

----------


## karom

> Pengurusan izin, biaya dan resiko P Han...
> On my 2nd thought, saya jadi ragu juga akan kebenaran ukuran koi tsb..


importing koi to japan is banned

----------


## arungtasik

Iya Pak Karom. Saya juga pernah baca (tapi lupa di mana   :: )  bahwa sekali pun koi bekas Grand Champion kalau sudah keluar Jepang, tidak bakalan dapat izin masuk Jepang lagi. Jadi sekalipun Mark Crampton dan Andrew Filipowski gak bakalan bisa bawa ikannya bolak-balik ke Jepang.

Tapi pemerintah Jepang kabarnya pernah memberi kelonggaran bagi indukan-indukan yang telanjur dijual dan dibawa keluar negeri ketika gempa bumi meluluhlantakkan daerah Niigata beberapa tahun lalu (2004?). Sejumlah breeder yang kehabisan oyagoi terpaksa mencari ikan-ikan pewaris bloodline bagus di luar negeri. Saya gak tau apa mereka berburu juga di Indonesia? Tapi ini hanya terjadi dalam keadaan darurat, entah kalau koi 126 cm di empang di Indonesia dianggap sebegitu istimewanya sehingga dapat visa turis ke Jepang.

Mungkin cerita lengkapnya bisa didapat dari Om Datta, Pak Karom atau Pak Sugi. Saya sekadar memancing aja. Sori kalau tampak sok teu....

Salam
Tomi

----------


## boby_icon

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> Pengurusan izin, biaya dan resiko P Han...
> On my 2nd thought, saya jadi ragu juga akan kebenaran ukuran koi tsb..
> 
> 
> importing koi to japan is banned


jepang memang bener2 disiplin ya om ? ngeri deh ah ...  ::

----------


## koifishlover

dulu sih waktu saya main ke tempatnya, yg empunya bilang, dia selalu  ke jepun kalau mau kontes, karna ikannya gold class....  dunno why he mention that... :P

----------


## menkar

kalo dari pcakaapan di telpon as owner (P Didi), bilang yaudah liat aja nanti boleh di ukur kebenaranya jenisnya shiro ada juga yang yamabugi ogon 96 centian.. om tom katanya indukannya from matsunusuke.... kapan neh kita hunting2 lagih? minggu depan bagian timur ya om? skalian liwat tempat nya om swen terakhir di om showa -) next wek nya lagi kita ke tempatnya om kiki -)  heheeh mumpungs bensin blom naek siapa tau nemu partner buat di mgk -) heuaha

----------


## dattairadian

Kalo hikari 90-an cm mah biasa Pak. Tapi kalo Shiro 126cm????? Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah itu sih bener2 WORLD RECORD!!   ::  (bener ngga ya?  ::  )
Sampai saat ini selain kawarimono dan hikari yang bisa diatas 110cm, ikan jenis lainnya terbesar di Jepang tidak lebih dari 110cm. Biasanya (gosanke-_sanke_) hasil produksi matsunosuke atau momotaro yang berdarah matsunosuke.
Kalo (memang) bener 126cm, Jepang mesti dikasih tau tuh   ::   Itu sih bener2 gila!! Omosako yang JAGOAN shiro aja belum pernah produksi shiro lebih dari 90cm.
Boleh tuh Pak diukur, buktinya nanti kita kasih ke ZNA Jakarta aja (via P ricky) untuk diteruskan ke Jepang. Seluruh dunia pasti GEGER   :: 

Apa KOIS ngadain pond visit bareng kesana??? Seru juga keliatannya...

----------


## menkar

ayooo donkk om dattaa.. satujuhhhhhhhhhhh... kita convoi gak usah bawa koi nya as tunggangan masa jago nya di forum aja.. n masa kalah sama club motor... (kalo di comunity saya laenya b2work and forum camera sering tuh jalan2 itung nambah wawasan n pertemanan hehehe  syapah tao bermanfoatd.. kopi darat donk sekali sekaalii.. sekalian pond visit... selama ini dari sekian banyak member kois tau nya cuman p rudi,om tomi,om agung,om coolwater sama p rudi choir.. nongrongya mentog2 di B27.. hauahua.. om showaa mane nehh???

----------


## dattairadian

trus... yang kenal sama yang punya ikan siapa?   ::

----------


## menkar

justru itu om... gunanya kupi darat biar lebih akrab n kenal gitchuhhh luohchh

----------


## steamkoi

126cm wahh penasarannn  :: )) lihat lihat.   ::  saya mau ikut pak kalau mau lihat koi 126cm nice nice

----------


## menkar

ayao ayo ayooo pasukan koisss madju djalaaaann.........

----------


## koifishlover

rumah yg punya ikannya sih saya tau pak datta, cuma ikan yg 126 cm itu ktnya ada di empang di daerah manaaaa getu... :P

----------


## dattairadian

empangnya di negara antah berantah kali ....   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Entar yg 126cm itu empangnya yah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Mana nihh kapan kita melihat koinya ehehe masih penasaran. 126cm Woot!!

----------


## menkar

iya neh yukkss?? kapan mingu depan nya lagi yah? pasca mgk.. sekalian mo maen ke tempat nya om scwen n markas nya pak budi di cilangkap kan deket tuh... ?? kita calling 2 ngan ajzaaa...

dari pada ribut di forum ... n daripada fitness mendingan kita buktikann aja ya gak van??  kalo misalnya nanti kebukti gak jelas baru deh kita bisa komentar -)  ::

----------


## dattairadian

maaf om2... tapi kok saya masih menganggapnya shiro 126cm itu mimpi ya?  
atau saya nya yang kelewat kuper ya?

----------


## menkar

iyaa omm sya juga.. agak gk percaya dan kayaknya agak susah sih based on teoritical n exprience... makanya yang kita perlukan adanya tim penyidik investigasi kois (sah elahh hehehe bahasanya kayak setneg) utk membuktikan kebenaranya n dan itu mungkin2 aja sih kecuali dia bilang dua meter -), dan gak ada salahnya juga sambil bersilaturahim ke mereka ( nothing to lose to see it )   ::   dari pada kita menduga duga teruszzz

----------


## dattairadian

sip sip... mudah2an yang bisa kesana dapat melihat secara dekat langsung ikannya, jangan cuma menduga2 atau dilihat saja dari jauh, karena apalagi kan ikannya di dalam empang...

----------


## irwhadi

Jangan lupa di foto ya nanti "penampakkannya"   ::   ::  
buat kita2 yg di tanah seberang...

----------


## menkar

menunggu oficialy spk nya neh dari dewan jendralll

----------


## steamkoi

> iya neh yukkss?? kapan mingu depan nya lagi yah? pasca mgk.. sekalian mo maen ke tempat nya om scwen n markas nya pak budi di cilangkap kan deket tuh... ?? kita calling 2 ngan ajzaaa...
> 
> dari pada ribut di forum ... n daripada fitness mendingan kita buktikann aja ya gak van??  kalo misalnya nanti kebukti gak jelas baru deh kita bisa komentar -)


Yup Bro  ::  lagian kasian tuh pak Datta dia masih seperti mimpi.. mari kita lihat ikannya baru kita bahas di sini biar pertanya2an terjawab  :: ... siapa tau ada yang sekalian mau bawa pulang hehe  ::

----------


## dattairadian

> menunggu oficialy spk nya neh dari dewan jendralll


Silahkan Bapak-bapak... saya rasa tidak perlu spk kok.... Have a nice trip

----------


## aaoded

sy pernah ngeliat ikan yg panjangnya diatas 126cm...

dan bahkan katanya bs mencapai 450cm!!!   ::  

tp bukan koi, melainkan arapaima gigas...

*WARNING* : kl ketemu ikan ini jgn tll deket, krn kalo kena gibas ekornya, bs jungkir balik tuh..

hehehehehehehehe....

aya2 wae ah...ky dongeng si kabayan...

----------


## mdharmaw

Jangan jangan shiro kumpay neeeh....  ::   ::   ::  

Tapi saran saya buat yang belum percaya....silahkan dibuktikan dengan mampir ke sana....sapa tau nanti pulangnya dapat oleh-oleh....  ::  


Cheers,

----------


## menkar

apa ada bapak2 yang udah kesanah??? sharing donk

----------


## TSA

Bapak2 KOI's 
Sudahlah kita jangan mendugua2
Anggap saja berita itu benar .......
So .... siapa yg mau lihat keajaiban ini ....... hubungi "0813 9909 6008", untuk janjian........ semoga ketemu waktu yg cocok untuk membuktikan ...... 
Kalau ngga beruntung melihat or mengukur ikannya "paling tidak anda sudah menjalin silaturahim, sudah saling kenal dengan sesama hobbies KOI."

----------


## menkar

satujuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......,!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wawan

Apakah sudah ada yang menghubungi dan berkunjung kah ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

Om Tsa, apa kabar........?


sepertinya kita pernah beberapa kali kunjungan ketempat om sehat sehat koi di rumah om.........?

bagaimana kabar si kecil yg jago golf itu apakah semangkin hebat........?
mengenai undangan silaturahimnya boleh juga tu om.

kapan nih om ada waktu utk kita ngopi bareng lagi......?

----------


## dattairadian

trus gimana nih laporan pandangan matanya???

----------


## PutNus

> Om Tsa, apa kabar........?
> 
> 
> sepertinya kita pernah beberapa kali kunjungan ketempat om sehat sehat koi di rumah om.........?
> 
> bagaimana kabar si kecil yg jago golf itu apakah semangkin hebat........?
> mengenai undangan silaturahimnya boleh juga tu om.
> 
> kapan nih om ada waktu utk kita ngopi bareng lagi......?


Hallo Pak Ruddy,
Yang putranya jago golf itu Pak Deddy nya , sedangkan Pak Tsa ini menurut saya adalah Pak Didi Lazuardi,rekannya Pak Deddy itu.
Begitu dari Ilmu Terawang yang saya pelajari dari rekan rekan di forum ini.

----------


## showa

hehehehehe


terima kasih sekali sudah di ingatkan be, ...............
dan saya mohon maaf atas kekeliruan ini terutama kepada Om Lazuardi 

utk Om Deddy mudah mudahan cepat sembuh dari sakitnya dan dapat berkumpul kembali dgn kawan ** hobies.

Om TSA tolong sampaikan salam kami utk Om Deddy, semoga cepat sembuh ya.

----------


## showa

Om TSA.....................

mengenai pond visitnya gimana.............?
apakah om sudah ada jadwal kosongnya ............?, kita kita sih ikut gimana baiknya Om saja.

mudah mudahan talisilaturahim yg om inginkan  serta kami harapkan dapat terjalin lebih erat.

----------


## dattairadian

> Bapak2 KOI's 
> Sudahlah kita jangan mendugua2
> Anggap saja berita itu benar .......
> So .... siapa yg mau lihat keajaiban ini ....... hubungi "0813 9909 6008", untuk janjian........ semoga ketemu waktu yg cocok untuk membuktikan ...... 
> Kalau ngga beruntung melihat or mengukur ikannya "paling tidak anda sudah menjalin silaturahim, sudah saling kenal dengan sesama hobbies KOI."


......

----------


## hankoi

Semoga bukan hoax  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiram

> Smoga bukan hoax


kalau tnyata hoax??

----------


## hankoi

Kalo memang hoax berarti setara blue energy  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiram

saya sdh ke t4 pak Deddy di Bambu Apus. --
ikannya bagus2, jg hrg nya, dan tdk dijual eceran... ::  ::  ::  

yg 126cm??  hmmm,,. 
 :P  :P  :P

----------


## superkoi

kemarin saya di banjarmasin liat ikan patin hampir 1,5m. jadi mungkin aja kali ya klo koi shiro bs jadi uk 126 cm asal empangnya segede sungai martapura/barito gt.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> kemarin saya di banjarmasin liat ikan patin hampir 1,5m. jadi mungkin aja kali ya klo koi shiro bs jadi uk 126 cm asal empangnya segede sungai martapura/barito gt.


kalo ikan patin pantas pak  ::  kalo ikan Koi mungkin  ::  ... btw saya sendiri belum pernah liaht yang segede 126cm  ::  ehehe masih penasaran..

----------


## superkoi

yang saya lihat kemarin ikan patin uk 1,5m pak.... saya lagi liat patin segede itu lagi di angkat dari sampan nelayan. lha coba klo koi di cemplungin di sungai martapura/barito pasti di jamin gede asal ga kena pancing aja. ikan wadernya di sana gede2 lho pak...  ::   ::

----------


## PutNus

> kemarin saya di banjarmasin liat ikan patin hampir 1,5m. jadi mungkin aja kali ya klo koi shiro bs jadi uk 126 cm asal empangnya segede sungai martapura/barito gt.


Umai ....iwak patin  sampai 1,5 meter memang bisa jadi , karana inya hidup di Sungai Martapura  nang  ganal banar jua.saking ganalnya kawa di masuki kapal lah.... Ding.

----------


## hankoi

Kirang mangert0s pak, ingkang dipun ngendika aken   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PutNus

> Kirang mangert0s pak, ingkang dipun ngendika aken


Oh nyuwun pangapunten,Mas Han, meniko  wau bahasa Banjar, ingkang dados bahasa daerahipun tiyang KalSel , he,he,he

----------


## hankoi

Owh begitu toh pak ,  trima kasih ya

----------


## dattairadian

> kemarin saya di banjarmasin liat ikan patin hampir 1,5m. jadi mungkin aja kali ya klo koi shiro bs jadi uk 126 cm asal empangnya segede sungai martapura/barito gt.


Di Thailand kalo tidak salah patin bisa lebih dari 2 meter Pak. Tapi kalo shiro, di Jepang aja belum ada yang tembus 1 meter....

----------


## dattairadian

he he he...

----------


## e-koi

buset dah

----------


## revanio

gila booooo gede amattt,btw pak datta apakah ini koi ato jenis karper  ::

----------


## monscine

yuk mariiiii...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> gila booooo gede amattt,btw pak datta apakah ini koi ato jenis karper


bukan koi, tapi masih keluarga carp

----------


## spirulina

kayaknya ini pa Didi yg pernah saya datangi, bro Adi juga sempat belanja kohaku 3 step ke beliau... kalo dari ngobrolnya beliau ini emang agak beda jauh dari pakem. katanya sih empangnya didaerah caringin/ciwaringin bogor. koi dikolamnya terlalu banyak makanya air dikolamnya gak bisa bening...koinya banyak yg kurus kayak koi tbc coba aja perhatikan gambar diwebsitenya itukan koi kurus banget cekung diantara kepala ke badan. beliau juga kasih tip kalo ngasih makan koi pake nasi aja kan banyak mengandung karbohidrat, saya sih udah langsung gak semangat aja denger kayak gitu.....  :P   ::   ::   ::  
kalo lihat gambar kolamnya sih saya yakin banget saya pernah mampir ke tempat pa Didi ini, harinya bertepatan dengan penyelenggaraan kontes merah putih saya datang sama Bro Adi dan Mba Vina jam 8 pagi. rencananya cari ikan yg bisa dibawa kontes tapi  :P ......

coba aja klik ini, koinya kurus bgt
http://bp1.blogger.com/_HtuOAGD_isA/...0-h/Utsuri.jpg

----------


## dattairadian

Gimana om?
Adakah shiro 126cm itu disana?   ::   :P 
Foto giant carp yang saya posting diatas adalah ikan yang kurang sedikit dari 120cm dengan berat 120kg!   ::

----------


## arungtasik

pak awwal, ini juga dua koi koleksi istimewanya...   ::   ::  



dan ini...

----------


## rvidella

ada magoi 30jt 120cm ... mau? pake 3 donk ...

----------


## spirulina

> pak awwal, ini juga dua koi koleksi istimewanya...


weleh weleh kasihan banget tuh koi udah potbelly juga insang kebuka... ada yang berminat memelihara untuk menjadi koleksi...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> he he he...


Wahh ini bisa buat pesta  ::

----------


## spirulina

Awas om yg dibelakang kena sepak ekornya bisa pingsan loh....   ::

----------

